# JRE problem



## heps (Jan 4, 2010)

When i start OpenOffice Base to create table or something like that then get message to install JRE. I install JRE16 but the message remains the same. Is there any another program or what to do with oo3 base ?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 4, 2010)

what jre are you installing?


----------



## heps (Jan 4, 2010)

diablo jre ?


----------

